# NFAA Nationals, Yankton-Seniors (60+) & Master Senior (70+)shooters



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I see several views. I hope these people attending will contact me. thanks.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

How about providing a "real world" name so we know who to look for? 

I'm Silver Senior and spouse is Master Senior, we just got around to registering for Nationals yesterday (been registered for World since February). 

Will be there!

Usually some photography opportunities while waiting for the award ceremony on the last day.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

The last day would be good but some folks will leave right after the Animal round, I would suggest you set a time and place for this to happen and put up signs around HQ area. I think sat afternoon at a time you think that everyone will be off the range and the front of HQ would be nice just my thoughts.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes, I plan on putting some type sign near check-in area + planning to ask if they would make an announcement. I'll be taking pics at awards though & hopefully various times on ranges throughout the week. Thanks archer nm.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Have you decided what day you will take this picture? Like I said earlier a lot of folks will leave Sunday right after the animal round


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm hoping to try for Fri or Sat as I know last day will be hectic for many. Since I know this will be my 1st & last National I am just hoping to get lots of various pics of as many groups, shooters as possible to share in a blog. I will do this once I get home for Archers/Bowhunters to see like I have my State championships & many 3-Ds with family.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Wishing you luck, and a safe trip. Looking forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

practice today. 40 & 20 yds. My 60 sucks.


----------

